# depression



## miracle (Feb 23, 2002)

i have not long been diagnosed with ibs and mine seems to be stress related i have gone to see my doctor again and he is recomending i go on antidepressants,has anyone had antidepressants and can recommend which ones


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2002)

There is a wide variety of antidepressants and your Dr will start with the one they feel is most suited for you. Don't worry if it isn't the perfect match to start off with because there are so many options. If you are worried about taking them, ask him why he feels an antidepressant is warranted.I have IBS D and have tried a couple of different kinds of meds. Many of them have helped the D. A couple of them made it worse, but I think that was because the Dr started me on a really high dosage when I was already in severe D mode and getting dehydrated.There is no longer the horrible stigma associated with antidepressants because they are used for so many things. Take care and let us know what you decide to do.


----------

